# Case Officer Assignment



## Sunny168 (Jan 20, 2017)

Dear Experts,

I was a bit confused regarding Visa Application Lodge,
I received my Invite in Aug 23rd, 2017 Round against Skilled Independent 189 Visa.
I have lodged my Visa application on Sep 11th 2017.
Unfortunately I miss typed my daughters name and to encounter that I submitted Form-1023.


Now its been almost a month I haven't get the Case Officer neither my Daughter's name got corrected.

can anyone let me know,

1) How long does it take to assign case officer. 
2) Will the case officer correct my daughter's name in the application.
3) After Case officer Assignment and all documents submitted, How long does it take to have PR VISA.

Waiting for the response......


----------



## ujaved007 (Mar 9, 2016)

Sunny168 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I was a bit confused regarding Visa Application Lodge,
> I received my Invite in Aug 23rd, 2017 Round against Skilled Independent 189 Visa.
> ...


You submitted the form 1023. They will take care of that mistake. Don't worry about it.
Meanwhile, have you uploaded all the rest of the documents? DIBP gives preference to the candidates who front load all the documents without having to ask them. Case officer only contacts you if he/she needs anything. And that just delays the process.
According to the dibp website, complete applications are processed within just 3 months. So frontload all the documents includings pcc and medicals. Don't wait for the CO to cantact you.


----------



## Sunny168 (Jan 20, 2017)

ujaved007 said:


> You submitted the form 1023. They will take care of that mistake. Don't worry about it.
> Meanwhile, have you uploaded all the rest of the documents? DIBP gives preference to the candidates who front load all the documents without having to ask them. Case officer only contacts you if he/she needs anything. And that just delays the process.
> According to the dibp website, complete applications are processed within just 3 months. So frontload all the documents includings pcc and medicals. Don't wait for the CO to cantact you.



Thanks for your info Javed Bh,

Pls let me know what is Front Loading the documents??
Also I have sent you a private msg, Pls go through it as well .

Thanks


----------



## niraj.deshmukh (Jan 12, 2017)

Uploading all required documents at once is front load.
Complete Medical, PCC for all countries where stayed more than 12 months.


Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunny168 (Jan 20, 2017)

niraj.deshmukh said:


> Uploading all required documents at once is front load.
> Complete Medical, PCC for all countries where stayed more than 12 months.
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


Thanks Neeraj...


----------



## rathishv (Jun 2, 2017)

Hi
I am planning to upload my 189 visa application today. It is lacking just one PCC & medicals. PCC is under processing & I am planning to do my medicals after they allot a HAP id. Does the CO needs to be assigned for getting a HAP id ? or will I get it straightaway on paying the fees and uploading all other attachments ?
I just want to make sure that my CO gets all the documents upfront when assigned to avoid any delays.
Thanks
Rathish


----------



## niraj.deshmukh (Jan 12, 2017)

rathishv said:


> Hi
> I am planning to upload my 189 visa application today. It is lacking just one PCC & medicals. PCC is under processing & I am planning to do my medicals after they allot a HAP id. Does the CO needs to be assigned for getting a HAP id ? or will I get it straightaway on paying the fees and uploading all other attachments ?
> I just want to make sure that my CO gets all the documents upfront when assigned to avoid any delays.
> Thanks
> Rathish


Hap id can be generated by login to immiaccount.. 
Uploading medical normally takes max 3 to 5 working days.

It's better to upload all documents at once before CO reviews your application. 


Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## ujaved007 (Mar 9, 2016)

rathishv said:


> Hi
> I am planning to upload my 189 visa application today. It is lacking just one PCC & medicals. PCC is under processing & I am planning to do my medicals after they allot a HAP id. Does the CO needs to be assigned for getting a HAP id ? or will I get it straightaway on paying the fees and uploading all other attachments ?
> I just want to make sure that my CO gets all the documents upfront when assigned to avoid any delays.
> Thanks
> Rathish


For hap id, start a new HAP ID application from immiaccount. Fill out the online form, submit it and download your hap id number. Book an appointment with the closest medical center. Take your hap id and passport with you. Medical center will upload results in 3-5 days.


----------



## rathishv (Jun 2, 2017)

Many thanks Ujavad and Neeraj


----------

